# problem switching between resolutions



## doughyi8u (Jan 8, 2010)

I installed gdm and use it to start X. The problem is I don't know how to change between resolutions. Does anyone know how to do this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fonz (Jan 8, 2010)

doughyi8u said:
			
		

> The problem is I don't know how to change between resolutions.


Ctrl-Alt-+/-

Alphons


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Jan 9, 2010)

You may need to use xrandr. Ctrl-Alt-+/- does not work in my setup.

Here is how I would change resolution on a running system:


```
$ xrandr -q
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2560 x 1600, maximum 2560 x 2560
DVI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-0 connected 2560x1600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 641mm x 400mm
   2560x1600      59.9*+
   1280x800       59.9

$ xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1280x800
```

This changes resolution to 1280x800. Notice DVI-0 may be called something else on your system.

/Martin


----------

